# 2013 to 2019 Cruze wheel bolt pattern



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

They told me at the dealership that the bolt pattern on the 2013 Cruze is different then on the 2019 Cruze. Is this true? When I measured they appear to be the same, I don't know if I am missing something here.

If I am not mistaken, I think the 2013 Cruze has a 5x105 bolt pattern.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[FONT=&quot][h=5]Chevrolet Cruze 2019 1.4 Turbo[/h]https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#settingsModal​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]– *Generation*: II Facelift [2019 .. 2020]  https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
– *Market*: USDM https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
– *Power*: 153 hp | 114.1 kW | 155 PS https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
– *Engine*: I4, Petrol
– *Options*: L, LS, LT, Premier


– *Center Bore*: 56.6 mm https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
– *Wheel Fasteners*: Lug nuts https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
– *Torque*: 140 Nm
– *Thread Size*: M12 x 1.5 https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
– *Trim Production*: [2019 .. 2019]


[/FONT]

Tire 
Rim 
PCD 










195/65R15 91H6Jx15 ET415x1052.4https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
205/55R16 91H7Jx16 ET415x1052.4https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
225/45R17 91H7.5Jx17 ET445x1052.4https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
225/40R18 88V7.5Jx18 ET445x1052.4https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2019/#
225/40ZR18 88Y7.5Jx18 ET425x1052.4 


[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's[/h]


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

All USA Cruzes use the same 5x105pcd bolt pattern, except for the cars equipped with the 2.0diesel. they use 5x115


----------

